# winter problems



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

well its winter and i have been haveing some problems. well its been so cold that there water have been freasing up and ever there droppings.=/
i havent put screens up yet and i was wondering if there is something i can do so i dont have to empty there ice water every morning


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can buy a heater that goes directly in the water to keep it from freezing. I bought mine at a local shop that sells seed and feeders for outside birds. I've also seen them at farm supply/feed stores.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

oh ty for the help


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Charis said:


> You can buy a heater that goes directly in the water to keep it from freezing. I bought mine at a local shop that sells seed and feeders for outside birds. I've also seen them at farm supply/feed stores.


Hi Charis & pk,
My birds' water froze last night too.
Aside from the water heater or using a space heater, I am wondering if there is another solution...I have no electricity in my aviary, making it difficult to use any sort of electrical appliances out there. And I am deathly afraid of kerosene heaters.

Are there any safe additives for the water? Pinch of salt/sugar perhaps that would keep the water from freezing overnight yet not harm the birds?

I am very concerned because over the Holidays I will probably have to be away for a couple of days. And at this point we do not have any neighbors close by I would trust to come in and refill the water


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I know I've seen this online recently but can't locate the store right - but do a search on "Battery operated bird bath heaters" -- they do have them.

I did a quick search and found something that may help a litte - it's called a "water wiggler"  (I won't even go there... LOL) - but it may be worth trying - http://www.birdbaths.com/bird-bath-...pers--wigglers/naturalpotterywaterwiggler.cfm

Let us know if anyone does find a battery operated heater - I'm asking for an outdoor bird bath for Christmas and would like to put the heater on my list too


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> Hi Charis & pk,
> My birds' water froze last night too.
> Aside from the water heater or using a space heater, I am wondering if there is another solution...I have no electricity in my aviary, making it difficult to use any sort of electrical appliances out there. And I am deathly afraid of kerosene heaters.
> 
> ...


It's pretty cold in Massachutes right now. If you need to leave the birds alone for a few days, is there a room inside that you can modify for them to stay in while you are gone? Utilityroom, basement room ...?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It's hard with no electricity near the loft. I have heavy-duty extension cords leading out to the farthest one. I set up a heat lamp inside of a cage (so they can't touch the heat lamp), inside the aviaries. Then I cover the aviaries at night with everything I have (tarps, blankets, etc.) to keep it insulated and help the heat stay in. This seems to work VERY well and the temps inside the aviaries, when they are fully covered with the heat lamps on, is much, much warmer than the outside air. I know my local feed store sells heated water troughs and such. It has been in the twenties here the last few nights  , and I have had no water freezing or anything so it's working well. I thought about using space heaters this year, which many people like, but was worried about one falling over, or causing a fire (a big concern!!). The heat lamps seem to be best for me at the moment. I would highly suggest using one, just make sure it is enclosed so they can't touch it, and guarded from water and poop as a heat lamp will shatter when any liquid touches it while it's on.  Get some heavy tarps and cover your loft with, as they insulate well. Make sure to tightly tuck the corners in, the idea is to have NO drafts or open spaces for heat to escape/cold to come in. Good luck!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Charis said:


> It's pretty cold in Massachutes right now. If you need to leave the birds alone for a few days, is there a room inside that you can modify for them to stay in while you are gone? Utilityroom, basement room ...?


I can bring the doves' cages inside while we're gone. That's a great idea.

I wish there were a place inside for the pigeons, but no. The basement is unfinished and quite musty. And there are probably too many birds to keep crated for that long. (I am up to 9 pigeons now)

Maybe if I insulate the windows with plastic sheeting it'll keep some more heat in. Drat - didn't think it was going to get so dastardly cold out on their porch.

Thanks everyone for your helpful suggestions! Much appreciated!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

amoonswirl said:


> I can bring the doves' cages inside while we're gone. That's a great idea.
> 
> I wish there were a place inside for the pigeons, but no. The basement is unfinished and quite musty. And there are probably too many birds to keep crated for that long. (I am up to 9 pigeons now)
> 
> ...


Insulating the window will keep the cold direct drafts out, and that is good, but the water very likely will still freeze after a period of time. If the porch is not insulated, as most are not, you are likely to only increase the temperature of your porch a couple or so degrees. Maybe you can place a space heater that is non Teflon and at least set it on medium to take some of the bite out of the cold.

I keep my 8 greats in the coop which had Plexiglas installed in the center so they can look out, and heavy plastic on the sides, one of which is the door.I run a heavy duty orange extension cord from the house to the coop, and set the heater, so far on medium and it keeps them comfortable and cozy warm.When they are in the coop, they pretty much stay inside their individual cages unless they are in their attached flight pen. The front faces the south east, so the first morning sun rays warm it up naturally, so the heat is either turned off or down, depending on how cold it gets.

If you can't get heat in the porch, maybe you can get someone to water them? If you provide them with enough food, and place warm water away from the window area, it may help prolong freezing. If worse comes to worse, they should be alright with no water for a day, but hopefully you can work around this. I know you love your pigeons and doves. 

We just had our first ice storm on Saturday, and they were warm and happy. No freezing water either.


----------



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

yes, i have the same problem with my birds water as well even though they are in the garoge, i got really :mad tired of the cold temp that has drop so low these couple of days and then decided :rolleyes to add a few pinch of salt to a gallon of water everytime i change their water so that keeps it from freezing. i can't really taste the salt in the warm water so i figure it should be fine for them since they need salt to because i only feed them corn and unsalted peanuts, and some time some mixs grain which they seem to dont like as much. may be you should try it with you pigeons water


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Victor & Linda!

Last night I put a space heater out there on low and it seemed to do the trick overnight. But holy cow - I forgot to check for teflon!!! Thanks for the reminder. 

This cold weather thing is getting old already


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey! they, i think, have battery operated heaters for koi ponds. the idea is to leave a hole in the ice so the koi dont die, so they have them at pet/aquarium stores. I bet you could use that!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Hey! they, i think, have battery operated heaters for koi ponds. the idea is to leave a hole in the ice so the koi dont die, so they have them at pet/aquarium stores. I bet you could use that!


Good idea - I'll check those out!! Always wondered what people did with their koi in the winter. Someday I want a koi pond of my own  

Hope you are well & staying warm!
~K


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> Good idea - I'll check those out!! Always wondered what people did with their koi in the winter. Someday I want a koi pond of my own
> 
> Hope you are well & staying warm!
> ~K


Karen,
Read post #2.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Charis, are the koi and bird pond ones the same kind? i saw your post but thought they might be different?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.petvetsupply.com/bird-equipment-birdbath-heaters-and-accessories.html

Check these out! There are many different kinds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.petvetsupply.com/poultry-equipment-waterers-and-founts.html

This page too!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

lindamass15 said:


> to add a few pinch of salt to a gallon of water everytime i change their water so that keeps it from freezing. *i can't really taste the salt *in the warm water so i figure it should be fine for them water


YOU MIGHT BE A PIGEON NUT IF. . . .you taste your pigeon's water to make sure it isn't too salty!!!! 

Sorry, couldn't resist!!

I would think a simple fish tank heater would work in a water dish. You would have to enclose it in something so they couldn't touch it. . .maybe a small wire basket or something of the sort? It would probably only need to be a small one, such as for a ten gallon aquarium. I haven't tried this but just thought it might work out if someone used enough creativity to make it work safely.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Charis said:


> http://www.petvetsupply.com/poultry-equipment-waterers-and-founts.html
> 
> This page too!


Thanks for all of the links Charis!!
Much appreciated


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

maryjane said:


> YOU MIGHT BE A PIGEON NUT IF. . . .you taste your pigeon's water to make sure it isn't too salty!!!!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!!
> 
> I would think a simple fish tank heater would work in a water dish. You would have to enclose it in something so they couldn't touch it. . .maybe a small wire basket or something of the sort? It would probably only need to be a small one, such as for a ten gallon aquarium. I haven't tried this but just thought it might work out if someone used enough creativity to make it work safely.


Hmm. that would require a pretty deep water bowl. Depending on the shape of the aquarium heater, I guess..bu most of them are like a test tube with the heating element inside and you'd have to have a deep enough reservoir to immerse the unit properly. it's a good idea if you could get a compatible size/shape but I had one of those shatter once in a tank when the water level was too low..(difference in water/air temp, and it was trying to heat the air cuz of the physical location of the thermostat). That was in a tank with either fry (young fish) or tadpoles, can't remember which - long LONG time ago (dirt was in diapers).

I like all the ideas here and I feel a shopping experience coming on...


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

TheSnipes said:


> Hmm. that would require a pretty deep water bowl. Depending on the shape of the aquarium heater, I guess..bu most of them are like a test tube with the heating element inside and you'd have to have a deep enough reservoir to immerse the unit properly. it's a good idea if you could get a compatible size/shape but I had one of those shatter once in a tank when the water level was too low..(difference in water/air temp, and it was trying to heat the air cuz of the physical location of the thermostat). That was in a tank with either fry (young fish) or tadpoles, can't remember which - long LONG time ago (dirt was in diapers).
> 
> I like all the ideas here and I feel a shopping experience coming on...


Yes, I think safe operation would be key with this option. A friend of ours had his apartment burn down because of a faulty aquarium heater - or maybe it was improperly installed. In either case, it exploded and caught the room on fire while he was out one evening...terrible disaster.

Then again - same thing can happen with any type of space heater. Sigh.
Maybe it is time for me to move South!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Are you thinking of moving Karen?
Did I just call you? I was trying to call Karen at my shelter (the cat shelter), and I think I called you?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> Maybe it is time for me to move South!


I am already sick of winter  I'll go too....


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Are you thinking of moving Karen?
> Did I just call you? I was trying to call Karen at my shelter (the cat shelter), and I think I called you?


Wishfully thinking about moving South, yes 
And yep, that was me you called this afternoon. Hope all is well. Let's do lunch sometime after the Holidays are over.


----------

